# ieee1284.4 Drivers



## Gazza31080 (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't seem to find drivers for generic ieee1284.4 printing support, i have looked everywhere! My pc will now not recognise my hp phtosmart printer. Any ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What you need to uninstall all the HP software/drivers thru ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. Then go to Device Manager and remove/uninstall any and all devices listed that have errors or no drivers installed. If the Parallel port has an error in Device Manager then remove it as well. If the Parallel Port has any error remove it as well and shutdown the computer and unplug the HP unit. Then restart and allow Windows to reinstall the port. 

From this point on you need to follow the printer installation instructions step by step for reinstalling it. Sometimes the software/drivers must be installed before plugging in the device. You can also download the latest drivers from HP's website to resolve issues or add support for new operating systems.

Also, if the the unit is connected thru USB then you must install the drivers before plugging it in.

For support will require more information such as Windows version, printer model, and if its ever worked.


----------

